# Looking to play Squash in Mexico City



## purple07haze (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone know a place to play Squash in Mexico City? I'm looking for a club and some people to play with? Hit me up if your interested.

Hazel


----------



## Aabear (Sep 2, 2012)

*Squash*

Hi, looking to play some squash, level 3.0 out of 5, contact me if still looking


----------

